# Testing the mission waters



## dog8food (Apr 26, 2013)

My newly-wedded wife and I are considering working the mission field and have considered organizations such as PIONEERS (which provides some on-field training). What do you think of these guided-by-the-hand organizations, and can you recommend some more? My wife is Chinese and we're pretty open to location, though we can be of some more use in Asia.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 26, 2013)

Juan,

First, what does your church say about you becoming a missionary? 

Missionaries aren't those who just go...they must be sent.

Second, are you paedo or credo? That makes a huge difference in choosing an org.


Third, how do you define "guided by the hand" organizations?

Fourth, is your wife Chinese, meaning a citizen fo China? Does this mean that you can get into China without special visas?


----------



## Tim (Apr 26, 2013)

What do your elders think? Have you discussed this with them?


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 27, 2013)

Tim and Pergamum are asking excellent questions. Making disciples is a mission of the church. Individuals may be used by God -- and used mightily. But as an independent venture, it would be like saying: "I'm a general." Really? Of what army?


----------



## dog8food (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, my elder/counselor suggested I explore options and gave some recommendations. I'd just like to hear further opinions on some organizations (or more preferably, first hand experience) from some of the board members here. 

My church also supports their own missionaries, but are also open to such 3rd party organizations.

So, may I have some opinions please?


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 27, 2013)

https://horizons.team.org/static/uploads/Horizons4-2_Papua.pdf

Above is a suggested location of ministry and below is a suggested organization for those recommended by their churches:

World Team Papua


I have heard good things about World Team and Pioneers. Frontiers allows a lot of freedom in contextualization (maybe too much). Mission to the World (MTW) for PCA members is always a good choice. For Calvinistic Baptists going to tribal locations, To Every Tribe is expanding and is on the verge of fielding new teams as well.

What is your church affiliation and are you credo or paedo and what sort of reformed person are you (BR, TR)?


----------



## Raj (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello Juan how about considering Nepal mission field. There are friends, who are Reformed and doing solid work. I can get you in touch with them, if you are interested.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Juan,

I'm serving in the Middle East. PM me if you want more details. The organizations already listed would be good. This region needs more workers.


----------



## dog8food (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm looking into some of those organizations right now. I also found RPmissions, which might be helpful considering it is short term--it might be a solid introduction to a possible long-term commitment. 



Pergamum said:


> What is your church affiliation and are you credo or paedo and what sort of reformed person are you (BR, TR)?



My church is an independent Bible church which is mostly reformed in its theology. And I am credobaptism.


----------



## J.Paton24May1824 (May 12, 2013)

My advice as a missionary is when you find an org. that you and your church can agree upon and partner with, see how that particular org. functions and operates on the field. Is the US office giving them autonomy? What kind of leadership is already existing on the field. Many potential missionary's only look at the US sending office. of course, you must know where you want to serve, but find out all you can about the field and its leadership and its expectations. Many missionary's get to the field and go through a shock with the difference between the US leadership/expectations/desires and the field leadership/expectations/desires. 

Excited for you as you seek to fan the flame for missions among the nations.


----------

